# Brixton Noticeboard: **please read this before posting**



## editor (May 22, 2011)

This is a new virtual noticeboard for posting up local events and local happenings - e.g. campaign meetings, theatre shows, Lambeth council talks, Brixton Village events, Farmers Market updates, small local gigs etc.

It's intended to be a useful resource to both our readers and to locals but there are some rules that we ask posters to follow:

1. One thread per campaign/business - e.g. If you're promoting a local campaign, club or business, please add all subsequent updates to the one thread. Please describe the event - just slapping up a huge flyer with no words is not permissible, neither is shunting up a vast pageful of spammy text.

2. Under no circumstances are you allowed to send promotional, unsolicited PMs to other users

3. This is an experimental forum so we will no doubt be changing things about a bit over time, and making further announcements on our rules. Please check this thread often for updates.

4. This is not a forum to register complaints with businesses, and only comments directly related to the thread's topic (e.g. checking opening times/asking for more details etc) are permitted. If posters wish to chat in general about a local businesses or complain about them, then they should post in the Brixton chat forum instead.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

Just to clarify: this forum is not for posting items for sale.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2011)

Please note that we've now added a rule about customer complaints/off topic posting (#4 in the list above).


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

Update: after feedback from promoters, clubs/venues can now post up monthly listings thread (e.g. 'June 2011') rather than keep adding to the same one forever. I believe this will make it easier for both clubs and readers.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 1, 2011)

Would it be possible just to make the thread titles editable? So the same thread could be retitled with whatever's relevant? Another forum I post on does it like this, and it keeps everything nice and neat.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

ianw said:


> Would it be possible just to make the thread titles editable? So the same thread could be retitled with whatever's relevant? Another forum I post on does it like this, and it keeps everything nice and neat.


I've checked the admin panel and that doesn't seem to be possible but I'll double check.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2011)

Good to have each months events as post #1 though


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Good to have each months events as post #1 though


I agree. Nice and easy to read. It might be confusing if the title says one thing and the first bunch of posts are talking about something else.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 4, 2011)

ianw said:


> Would it be possible just to make the thread titles editable? So the same thread could be retitled with whatever's relevant? Another forum I post on does it like this, and it keeps everything nice and neat.



I agree with editor. It's good to have all the info on post #1. I'm just going to keep editing the first post and maybe bump the thread with reminders about special events or general updates. Why not just give your thread a general title like "How Does It feel To be Loved club nights"


----------



## clandestino (Jun 28, 2011)

Any chance we could have a rule banning from people from just posting up a huge jpg of a flyer for their event and no text whatsoever? That really does feel like spamming.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

ianw said:


> Any chance we could have a rule banning from people from just posting up a huge jpg of a flyer for their event and no text whatsoever? That really does feel like spamming.


Yeah, I agree. I'll add it.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Please note update:





> 1. One thread per campaign/business - e.g. If you're promoting a local campaign, club or business, please add all subsequent updates to the one thread. If it's an event please describe it rather than slap up a huge flyer with no words and it is not permissible to shunt up a vast pageful of spammy text.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Update: after feedback from promoters, clubs/venues can now post up monthly listings thread (e.g. 'June 2011') rather than keep adding to the same one forever. I believe this will make it easier for both clubs and readers.



OK just read the bit about making a monthly thread for venues.
I've also created some events for the calendar and left the "add to forum" box ticked, will I get the birch?


----------



## livliv76 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi editor - I just wanted to thank you for advising me to post my trainlink petition - since posting last night at 6pm, there have been over 100 new names. Thank you 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgEPetitionDisplay.aspx?ID=302&RPID=0&HPID=0


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

Glad to be of service! That reminds me - I'll Tweet it now and that should get a few more more signatures on the list.


----------



## Katy Robinson (Mar 18, 2013)

Heya, hope all's good with everyone.

A few Brixton residents have been discussing the creation of an online hub to connect up local groups and residents associations in Brixton to make it easier to club together on shared issues, initiate stronger campaigns, raising awareness and enabling rapid mobilisation when required.

We’re having our first meeting on Wednesday 27th March at 7.30pm in the Committee Room at the Effra Social (89 Effra Road, London SW2 1DF). 

Please join us, and please share with anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Katy Robinson said:


> Heya, hope all's good with everyone.
> 
> A few Brixton residents have been discussing the creation of an online hub to connect up local groups and residents associations in Brixton to make it easier to club together on shared issues, initiate stronger campaigns, raising awareness and enabling rapid mobilisation when required.
> 
> ...


Any chance you can cut and paste this into a new thread in the Brixton Noticeboard forum? This is just the terms and conditions thread. Ta.


----------

